# Possible to Unwarp a Roasting Pan



## PianoAl (Dec 28, 2013)

The first time I used my Cuisinart roasting pan, it warped, as you can see here:







I cooked a 10 pound turkey in a roasting bag in a 350 degree oven, and boing.

So, is there any way to warp it back?  If it warped up into the pan, then at least it would sit flat on the counter.

The obvious is to whack it with a mallet, but I thought I'd see what you guys say first.

Thanks,

Al


----------



## taxlady (Dec 28, 2013)

I would like to know too. I have a similar looking roasting pan. I'm not sure what brand. I bought it at Costco. It also warped on first use.

I used it for chicken and it took forever for the chicken to roast. I put it in another roasting pan to finish. I think the high, shiny sides were reflecting the heat away from the chicken.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 28, 2013)

Turn it over and push down on the bulge.


----------



## PianoAl (Dec 28, 2013)

Well, I found some pages via googling that explained how to heat it, then place a 2x4 on it, and whack that with a mallet.

But, as I was getting ready to do that, I turned it over, and pushed down medium hard on the bottom, and *it sprang back perfectly!* (Andy and I were posting at the same time).

I wonder whether it would have warped had I placed the turkey on a rack inside the pan.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 28, 2013)

It will go back. I would just place it upside down on the floor and kneel on it. But, I think it will continue to do that every time you use it


----------



## taxlady (Dec 28, 2013)

Mine warped with a chicken on a rack.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 28, 2013)

You may have only succeeded in cosmetically removing the warp.  You won't find out until you use it again and subject it to heat.

However...at 350 degrees, the pan should not have warped unless you gave it a sudden jolt of cold water, which definitely would make it warp.

If you didn't shock it with a drastic and sudden temperature change then I would march the pan back to the store for a refund or a replacement.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 28, 2013)

Katie H said:


> If you didn't shock it with a drastic and sudden temperature change then I would march the pan back to the store for a refund or a replacement.



+1. A good quality pan shouldn't warp.


----------



## PianoAl (Dec 28, 2013)

Katie H said:


> If you didn't shock it with a drastic and sudden temperature change then I would march the pan back to the store for a refund or a replacement.



Right.  I didn't shock it, but I don't want to go through the bother of mailing it back to Amazon.  I'll use it until I find a better one at a garage sale.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 28, 2013)

It probably makes a pretty good, large, lasagna pan.


----------



## PianoAl (Dec 30, 2013)

I've now roasted a chicken and a duck with no repeat of the warping. I'm coming to like this pan, so I hope it will continue to behave.


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 30, 2013)

PianoAl said:


> I've now roasted a chicken and a duck with no repeat of the warping. I'm coming to like this pan, so I hope it will continue to behave.



I have to say that my mom used an old roasting pan with a warped bottom for years and years, even making great gravy with the roast drippings on an electric range (her pork roast and crispy oven roasted potatoes and gravy are one of my fondest memories).  We finally had to toss the pan after she passed and none of us really wanted to figure out how she did it.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 30, 2013)

PianoAl said:


> I've now roasted a chicken and a duck with no repeat of the warping. I'm coming to like this pan, so I hope it will continue to behave.



That's great Al.


----------



## PianoAl (Dec 27, 2020)

*UPDATE: It's Still Warped and Annoying*

I've tolerated this pan for years now. The problem is still there. I can pop the bottom back up, but as soon as I put a turkey in it, it pops out again.

The thing is, the pan still works, it's just a bit annoying to have it not sit flat, so I can't bring myself to spend big bucks on a new one.

My plan is, unless one of you has a good idea, is to take a hammer and dent the bottom inwards a lot (with malice aforethought), hoping that will prevent it from bulging out.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 27, 2020)

PianoAl said:


> I've tolerated this pan for years now. The problem is still there. I can pop the bottom back up, but as soon as I put a turkey in it, it pops out again.
> 
> The thing is, the pan still works, it's just a bit annoying to have it not sit flat, so I can't bring myself to spend big bucks on a new one.
> 
> My plan is, unless one of you has a good idea, is to take a hammer and dent the bottom inwards a lot (with malice aforethought), hoping that will prevent it from bulging out.



OK, Al. That was 7 years ago. At this point, I think you've adjusted to the pan rather than the other way around. You can hit it with a hammer, but I'm not sure it will make a difference. 

Thin metal pans, whether roasting pans or skillets, are not the best choice. Thin metal will warp.


----------



## PianoAl (Dec 27, 2020)

Thanks, Andy.

Yeah, I took a few whacks at it, and decided that after using it for seven years, I deserved a better one.

Today, I ordered this one:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B085SZCC5H

I'm not a fan of nonstick anything, but other than that, that one looks good.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 27, 2020)

PianoAl said:


> Thanks, Andy.
> 
> Yeah, I took a few whacks at it, and decided that after using it for seven years, I deserved a better one.
> 
> ...



That's great, Al. I think you'll be pleased with it.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2020)

PianoAl said:


> Thanks, Andy.
> 
> Yeah, I took a few whacks at it, and decided that after using it for seven years, I deserved a better one.
> 
> ...



Good plan. I think you got your money's worth out of the old one. Hopefully, the new one will be better and last you a long time.


----------

